# privoxy - some questions

## avx

While trying to port as much functionality from browser plug-ins/extensions to privoxy, to avoid maintenance and having a single point of failure, I'm hitting some problems and would like to know, how to solve them - if possible at all with privoxy alone.

a) custom searches with shortcuts

For example, Opera and (IIRC) Firefox allow to create custom searches, so that if you enter something like "g foo" in the address bar, it redirects to Google searching for "foo". Now I'm wondering, if that's also possible with privoxy. For example, I've already setup some shortcuts like this

```
{ +redirect{http://golem.de} }

glm/?
```

So now, I'd like something like this, but the current way obviously doesn't work

```
{ +redirect{http://foo.bar/?q=$1}}

foo/?\s*(.*)
```

b) The Ghostery(.com) plug-in, for example, and show a "bubble" on the page, inside the content it registered/blocked. Would that be possible, ie injecting some kind of JS, somehow getting the data from privoxy and style it with some CSS?

Thanks for your help (might add more stuff, if I can't fix a filtering problem myself  :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

